# Next show is CT



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Fish need sent early next week to arrive on time for judging and entries due to show secretary by Wednesday. If you are in the area stop by..

http://basementbettas.com/showing-your-bettas/129-clubs/club-2/171-club-r-3.html

Gonna make my final choices and off they will go on Monday. Good luck to those entering!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I gotta get myself to one of these shows one day!


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Can people just stop by and look, even if they are not showing? I'd love to see it


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

toad said:


> Can people just stop by and look, even if they are not showing? I'd love to see it


I would go too. It's not Comic-Con, but it's the next best thing, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm hoping to get to go to a convention after I move to Texas.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes you can go just to look... and you can even bid on fish!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometime in the future I'd like to be able to drive to auctions around the country and buy fish~


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

toad said:


> Can people just stop by and look, even if they are not showing? I'd love to see it


YEP!! Free and open to the public. Bring $$ for auction. Nice fish at good, non imported prices.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

Cool! Thanks for the info  I'm going to try to go!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Basement Bettas said:


> YEP!! Free and open to the public. Bring $$ for auction. Nice fish at good, non imported prices.


Not just that, but even beating what you would pay for the same fish on Aquabid, sometimes by a good margin. Plus if you're there you don't have to pay shipping, which often doubles the price of an AB fish form the same country, or triples/quadruples the price on an import fish.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I remember seeing this one betta go for sale for like, $10.
A fish like that would've cost $50 through AB before all the shipping costs.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Why is CT only 4 hours away from me?! My parents won't allow me to go, they're going to drive anyways. -_-


----------

